# Medical Cards - Do they cover Travel Vaccinations?



## Guelder (6 Aug 2008)

Just wondering if Medical Card holders can get Travel Vaccinations for free with their Medical Card?


----------



## CMCR (6 Aug 2008)

As far as I am aware, travel vaccinations in Ireland are not free, even if you hold a medical card. 

Contact the Medical Card Section of [broken link removed] for more information.  They will more than likely be able to tell you over the phone immediately. 

CMCR.


----------



## brid1977 (6 Aug 2008)

Travel vaccinations are not covered by medical card or drug payment scheme


----------



## lorr01 (7 Aug 2008)

*No* travel vaccinations are *not* covered by medical card..


----------

